
Running Mac OS X as a QEMU/KVM Guest - SXX
http://www.contrib.andrew.cmu.edu/~somlo/OSXKVM/
======
SXX
It's also compatible with GPU passthrough using VFIO:
[http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/309087-insanely-
fast-...](http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/309087-insanely-fast-virtual-
mac-qemu-ovmf-clover-and-native-graphics/page-1)

Of course it's must be GPU compatible with OS X.

